# No idea what to do with Copperplate !



## Dar (Jul 27, 2010)

what do you use copperplate with ? I just have no idea how to use it what colours to pair it with


----------



## wetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

It looks great in the crease with vex on the lid! Love that combo!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 27, 2010)

My fave SA suggested it with Naked Lunch when I bought it... she said it was her favorite, go-to combo. I also like it with Brule, or any other skin-toned neutral. I'm going to have to try it with Vex now!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_It looks great in the crease with vex on the lid! Love that combo!_

 
and carbon in the outer corner!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

MAC Makeup MAC Cosmetics Eyeshadow Combinations MAC Cosmetics Discontinued Items MAC Eyeshadow Combinations | MacMakeup.net


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2010)

I love to use it to blend out cooler colors in place of Soft Brown (which is my go to blend out color).


----------



## dbecker87 (Aug 5, 2010)

I use it as a soft crease colour with blue shadows.


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 5, 2010)

Copperplate is really really versatile!

If you have Smut or Knight Divine, you can put either on the lid, then put Copperplate in the crease to blend it out so that you have a really quick smokey (and then add your highlight shade).

You can also wear it with a light shade on the lid (Brule, Naked Lunch, etc etc), and pop some Copperplate in the crease.

And if you're in a real hurry, you could just apply some Copperplate on the lid, then use Shroom as a browbone highlight and blend out the edge, and voila!  Defined eyes that aren't too overdone.

I also have black hair, so I use it to fill in my brows too!

Copperplate is an awesome colour lol.


----------



## Caderas (Aug 6, 2010)

I love Copperplate!!  I've been wanting to do a super bright blue (like Electric Eel) on the lid with Copperplate blending it out on the crease for something fun!


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 15, 2010)

Copperplate looks amazing with Vanilla Eyeshadow!!! Vanilla all over lid with Copperplate in crease!

When I first got Copperplate, I got it to go with Scene so I could do a matte greyish look. Then I got home with it and I kinda felt like you do! 

NikkiTutorials on YouTube has a great tutorial using Vanilla and Copperplate its her Beyonce Why Don't You Love Me video and it shows how great these look together!!!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Aug 22, 2010)

I looove copperplate. It's so versatile, I use it with almost everything. It's great as a neutral look with a neutral lid colour like Retrospeck but I also use it for the crease when I use chartreuse colours like Rated R or Bitter.


----------



## Chrystia (Aug 23, 2010)

Copperplate is one of my favourite eye shadows. It's a great way to soften and blend purples, blacks, blues, and greens for a smoky eye. I often pair it with shadowy lady, plumage, black tied, contrast, deep truth for this effect. 

If you want a more natural look, try sweeping it over the lid and gently blending cork eye shadow  softly in the crease. Then highlight lightly with dazzlelight. (I actually did this for a wedding recently. The bride wanted me to copy the Bella image on the cover of the first Twilight film).


----------



## Jemma28 (Aug 27, 2010)

works wonders blending out a smokey eye.

Carbon on the entire lid, copperplate in the crease to blend out he harsh edges and shroom as a highlight.  Simple and FAST smokey eye.


----------

